# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Ricorso irap agenti di commercio

## blue

Chiedo un parere.
Secondo me è possibile chiedere il rimborso irap anche per agenti di commercio perchè nonostante non siano professionisti, l'essenziale è l'assenza di una struttura organizzata come impresa, voi che dite?
in caso affermarivo una volta spedito il ricorso alla commisione tributaria provinciale e poi regionale, mi consigliate di non pagare già a partire dagli acconti 2008 o di attendere l'esito del ricorso o nel frattempo pagare normalmente l'IRAP douta ?
grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Chiedo un parere.
> Secondo me è possibile chiedere il rimborso irap anche per agenti di commercio perchè nonostante non siano professionisti, l'essenziale è l'assenza di una struttura organizzata come impresa, voi che dite?
> in caso affermarivo una volta spedito il ricorso alla commisione tributaria provinciale e poi regionale, mi consigliate di non pagare già a partire dagli acconti 2008 o di attendere l'esito del ricorso o nel frattempo pagare normalmente l'IRAP douta ?
> grazie

  La situazione degli agenti di commercio è abbastanza difficile.
E ancora più difficile è dare il parare che hgai chiesto senza esaminare la situazione dell'interessato. 
Se si ritiene di essere esonerati dall'applicazione dell'Irap, il consiglio migliore è quello di non presentare il quadro IQ di Unico. 
Ma, ripeto, è da valutare attentamente la situazione particolare. 
ciao

----------


## Contabile

(Cassazione civile Sentenza 26/05/2009, n. 12108)
(Cassazione civile Sentenza 26/05/2009, n. 12109)
(Cassazione civile Sentenza 26/05/2009, n. 12110)
(Cassazione civile Sentenza 26/05/2009, n. 12111) 
Con queste sentenze le Sezioni Unite della Corte di Cassazione hanno sancito che  l’esercizio delle attivit&#224; di agente di commercio e di promotore finanziario &#232; escluso dall’applicazione dell’imposta soltanto qualora si tratti di attivit&#224; non autonomamente organizzata.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> (Cassazione civile Sentenza 26/05/2009, n. 12108)
> (Cassazione civile Sentenza 26/05/2009, n. 12109)
> (Cassazione civile Sentenza 26/05/2009, n. 12110)
> (Cassazione civile Sentenza 26/05/2009, n. 12111) 
> Con queste sentenze le Sezioni Unite della Corte di Cassazione hanno sancito che  lesercizio delle attività di agente di commercio e di promotore finanziario è escluso dallapplicazione dellimposta soltanto *qualora si tratti di attività non autonomamente organizzata.*

  Bello sforzo .....  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## lorma

Ma l'esenzione irap è valida anche quando l'agente esercita l'attività sotto forma di sas? :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

> &#232; valida anche quando esercita l'attivit&#224; sotto forma di sas?

  c  :Big Grin:  i  :Big Grin:  a  :Big Grin:  o

----------


## lorma

La sas non ha organizzazione alcuna. :Big Grin:

----------


## Polaris

> La sas non ha organizzazione alcuna.

  La societ&#224; &#232; una struttura organizzata e quindi soggetta ad IRAP. Questo il mio pensiero.

----------


## IlSole24ore

> La società è una struttura organizzata e quindi soggetta ad IRAP.

  Si concorda sulla struttura organizzata della società.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Salve,  
la lettura della sentenza della S.C. a Sezioni Unite, richiede un'attenta lettura stante il principio in essa enunciato, riguardante l'assenza di un'attività autonomamente organizzata. In uno dei passaggi della sentenza si legge:  _Il requisito dellautonoma organizzazione, il cui accertamento spetta al giudice di merito ed è insindacabile in sede di legittimità se congruamente motivato, ricorre quando il contribuente:
1.sia, sotto qualsiasi forma, il responsabile dellorganizzazione, e non sia quindi inserito in strutture organizzative riferibili ad altrui responsabilità ed interesse;
2.impieghi beni strumentali eccedenti, secondo lid quod plerumque accidit, il minimo indispensabile per lesercizio dellattività in assenza di organizzazione, oppure si avvalga in modo non occasionale di lavoro altrui. Costituisce onere del contribuente che chieda il rimborso dellimposta asseritamente non dovuta dare la prova dellassenza delle predette condizioni._ 
La sentenza rimarca che l'accertamento della presenza di autonoma organizzazione spetta al giudice di merito. Quindi, non convido l'opinione di chi sostiene che laddove si ritenga assente l'autonoma organizzazione si possa procedere direttamente a non compilare la dichiarazione IRAP, in quanto non spetta al contribuente, ma al giudice stabilire se esiste il diritto al rimborso dell'IRAP, per assenza di presupposto oggettivo. 
Saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Quindi, non convido l'opinione di chi sostiene che laddove si ritenga assente l'autonoma organizzazione si possa procedere direttamente a non compilare la dichiarazione IRAP, in quanto non spetta al contribuente, ma al giudice stabilire se esiste il diritto al rimborso dell'IRAP, per assenza di presupposto oggettivo. 
> Saluti

  Ciao Enrico !!  :Smile:  
A mio parere quest'ultima sentenza della Cassazione non ha aggiunto nulla a quanto si sapeva già: l'assoggettamento ad Irap deve essere valutato caso per caso dal Giudice.
Dunque io non darei il risalto straordinario che tanti stanno dando.
Ad ogni modo, la soluzione di non compilare il quadro IQ, ammessa già da Unico 08, è a mio avviso l'unica conveniente per il contribuente.
Questa infatti, non impedendo al Giudice di valutare l'esclusione da Irap del contribuente, se ed in quanto tale omissione sia oggetto di accertamento fiscale con conseguente impugnazione, ha dala sua lo spostamento del'onere della prova in capo al Fisco, che sarà dunque chiamato a dimostrare, documenti alla mano, il perchè nel caso in specie si configura una fattispecie di imponibilità. 
E' la soluzione che sto consigliando a tutti coloro i quali si ritengono, in base alla mia illustrazione della situazione, esclusi da Irap. 
Stammi bene !  :Smile:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Ciao Danilo, 
condivido quello che dici in termini di convenienza per il cliente, ma credo che la Cassazione abbia indicato un'altra strada per far valere l'inesistenza del presupposto per l'assoggettamento ad IRAP.  
Questa strada passa per il principio del "solve et repete", ma posso anche sbagliarmi. 
Cordiali Saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

Aprofitto per dire che sul sito sono disponibili sia l'istanza di rimborso, sia il ricorso avverso il silenzio-rifiuto, con gli aggiornamenti giurisprudenziali.

----------

